

No It's Not Always Quicker to Do Things in Memory - radicalbyte
http://www.itworld.com/article/2901453/no-its-not-always-quicker-to-do-things-in-memory.html

======
radicalbyte
This article is an amazing example of poor journalism, snake-oil science and
bad benchmarking.

Basically three Chemistry majors have "proven" that string concatenation in
languages which have immutable strings is O(n^2) in the number of
concatenations.

------
compudj
It looks like the authors have not heard about kernel-level page cache. No
fsync was ever used in the benchmarks, therefore, it is never actually hitting
the disk. The only good thing about this paper is that the Java and Python
listings are available at the end, for everyone to identify the basic flaws in
this research.

It's actually proving that it is faster to write directly to memory than to do
a copy before writing to memory. Nothing really impressive there. :)

